# Photo Tourney: Wildlife



## El DJ (Aug 13, 2011)

Any picture with wild animals, and no people will do. Could be birds, deer, fish, anything. Sorry if I'm doing something wrong, this is the first one I've put up. 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## El DJ (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## MBGraphics (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's mine for now:

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Birds/Egrets-Herons/Bolsa-Chica-9-21-08/IMG6800/378382312_AQMqp-XL.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 13, 2011)

MBGraphics said:


> Here's mine for now:
> 
> http://www.m-b-photos.com/Birds/Egrets-Herons/Bolsa-Chica-9-21-08/IMG6800/378382312_AQMqp-XL.jpg



:good: That's a cool looking one.

Here's mine:


----------



## Justin (Aug 13, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/996964


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 13, 2011)

meh.

IMG Link Here!


----------



## dark_angel (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's mine for now. Might see what else I have.


----------



## speedyink (Aug 13, 2011)

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/115/0/9/Decisions_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## carnatic (Aug 13, 2011)

The Leopard by wmphoto.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 15, 2011)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2482/4064573217_6a9a56674c_z.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Two more!


----------



## El DJ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm probably not gonna have internet until Thursday, so if it hits 11 people before then can someone throw it up for me?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 16, 2011)

A wild rooster the roams the area. His name is Shut the F**k up and let me sleep.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/5835247072_07f72326e7_b.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Aug 16, 2011)

Throw it up!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 16, 2011)

MBGraphics said:


> Throw it up!



It's only 10, but if you think nobody else will add....


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of it.


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MBGraphics (Aug 17, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's only 10, but if you think nobody else will add....



LOL woops, I saw your post saying 2 more, thinking for some reason it said 1 more, so when I saw 1 more photo....


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 17, 2011)

should someone put up a poll?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tossing it up now.

http://www.computerforum.com/200000-photo-tourney-voting-wildlife.html


----------

